# problema patch git-sources per fbsplah

## johnnystuff

sto provando ad installare un bootsplash e sto seguendo la guida. Solo che non uso i vanilla-sources ma i git-sources, attualmente ho i 2.6.35-r5 che son quindi da patchare con la patch di Spock. Quindi patcho il kernel, tutto bene, vado dove devo andare, mi appare magicamente "Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations", lo abilito, salvo il tutto, vado a compilare e.......

 *Quote:*   

> ..............................
> 
> ..............................
> 
> CC      drivers/video/console/fbcondecor.o
> ...

 

piantato  :Crying or Very sad: 

se può servire, queste sono un paio di immagini del mio menuconfig:

http://img100.imageshack.us/i/screenshot2010050211390.png/

http://img21.imageshack.us/i/screenshot2010050211344.png/

----------

## ago

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> non uso i vanilla-sources ma i git-sources, attualmente ho i 2.6.35-r5 che son quindi da patchare con la patch di Spock

 

Credo sarà .34 ma tralasciando se sono vanilla o git, sei sicuro che la patch va bene per quella versione di kernel?

----------

## johnnystuff

e come faccio a saperlo? 

posso solo immaginare che non lo sia perchè si chiama 2.6.33-rc7 e perchè credo sia fatta per i vanilla, ma quando l'ho applicata la shell è rimasta proprio contenta e mi ha anche detto "bravo hai fatto bene" come output di "echo $?", ma in fondo la tua è una domanda a cui non so rispondere lol

ah cmq sono i git.34   :Wink: 

----------

## ago

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> e come faccio a saperlo?

 

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> ma in fondo la tua è una domanda a cui non so rispondere lol

 

vedi se è documentato, altrimenti manda una mail all'autore della patch chiedendo se va bene per il .34 e cogli l'occasione per segnalare il tuo errore, in questo modo se c'è un bug può fixare  :Smile: 

P.S. spock@gentoo.org

----------

## johnnystuff

fatto, vediamo se arriva una risposta  :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

E` un errore dovuto propri oal fatto che la patch sia stata scritta per .33

Nel .34 sono cambiate un pò di cose, in particolare anche cose riguardo kfree e kmalloc.

Quindi o sistemi la patch tu, o aspetti che l'autore la sistemi per tutti, o installi un kernel adatto (ovvero una versione più "vecchia")

----------

## johnnystuff

 *Quote:*   

> Quindi o sistemi la patch tu, o aspetti che l'autore la sistemi per tutti, o installi un kernel adatto (ovvero una versione più "vecchia")

 

la prima e la terza le scarterei volentieri, quindi..... la seconda che hai detto   :Laughing: 

----------

## ago

la terza non mi sembra poi cosi drastica.....

P.S. come mai utilizzi git?

----------

## johnnystuff

perchè me l'hai detto tu!!   :Laughing: 

scherzi a parte, quando volevo sistemare i driver video mi hai suggerito di usare un kernel più nuovo. Ho installato i git-sources e me li sono compilati "da zero" quindi vsto che andava tutto bene ho continuato a usare quelli. Non sono di sicuro uno sviluppatore del kernel ma come si suol dire...... finchè la barca va, mi tengo quella più nuova (e di cui conosco il config) asd

----------

## ago

si..in effetti avevo dimenticato la precedente discussione...cmq alla fine il kernel che usi tu è sempre composto dal .33 + le varie patches (git)

----------

## oRDeX

bhe in realtà il git è proprio il sorgente scaricato dal git e basta  :Razz: 

O meglio, portage fa affidamento sugli snapshot periodici che vengono rilasciati di tanto in tanto (corrispondenti all'uscita delle varie versioni -rc*)

----------

## ago

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> bhe in realtà il git è proprio il sorgente scaricato dal git e basta 

 

beh..avevo notato solo che facendo un fetch di git-sources mi trovavo un vanilla .33 + le patches git

----------

## oRDeX

Si correttissimo, questo è il metodo scelto da portage. Ma le patch applicate portano il kernel alla versione -34.rc*. Quindi non si tratta più del .33 (anche se si è partito da quello)

----------

